# Why is my Betta obsessed with is new thermometer



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

So I ran to the pet store today for a few things...a thermometer is one of them. I don't have a heater in my fish bowl, so I need to figure out what my thermostat in my room needs to be on to keep the temp in his bowl in the mid 70's.

Ever since I stuck the damn thing to his tank he stares at it. This has been for about 3 hours now. He keeps swimming up to it. I'm assuming this is normal.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes it is normal. Bettas can be pretty strange sometimes.


RC


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeh I just put a new 1 in and my silver dollars are trying to eat it


----------



## Joel (Jan 24, 2005)

My red devils attack there thermometer and heater, well everything all the time.


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

cool...just wanted to make sure. Sorry for all the questions...I just thought it was wierd because he'd flare his gils out and run into the bowl.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He might be seeing his reflection off the back of it.


RC


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

BlackBetta @ January 25th 2005 said:


> He might be seeing his reflection off the back of it.
> 
> 
> RC


Could this be agrivating him?


----------



## nosilver4u (Jan 23, 2005)

It is most definitely aggravating him, otherwise he wouldn't be flaring.
Not to worry though, it's not a big deal. I have a betta that likes to flare at my filter a lot too. I'm not sure that he can see his reflection there, because it's so dark, but who knows. Like someone else said, bettas can be strange.


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I think mine is autistic (sp?) 

He hasn't tried to kill the thermometer as much today, but if I'm not home for a while and the light is off I've noticed he'll be on the bottom when I turn the light on...slow moving at first. But it's like he wakes up...and then he'll swim all over the damn place.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe the thermometer is his new girlfriend lol :lol:


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

Lexus @ January 26th 2005 said:


> maybe the thermometer is his new girlfriend lol :lol:


I need to get him one.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't get him a girlfriend for his tank. They will fight or spawn.. then fight 


RC


----------

